# Wonder Wheels -v- Meg's Wheel Brightener



## Sweetcakes (Dec 9, 2008)

Is meg's wheel brightener acid wheel cleaner as effective as wonder wheels? Wonder wheels is about €13 in halfords so the wheel brightener is much better value for money if its just as good seeing as I'm placing an order with CYC anyway on Monday so the shipping is negated.

I won't be using these all the time as I'm getting some Bilberry also but it'll be useful after trackdays when the brake dust is absolutely baked on and also on some mate's cars that don't have any protection at all.

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## Stuno1 (Feb 9, 2010)

Most people seem to use Bilberry wheel cleaner, bought some of it and it is great.


----------



## Sweetcakes (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks, I am getting bilberry too which will be fine to use after normal road driving but I do trackdays with race pads which gives off brake dust that practically melts into the rim so I will need an acid wheel cleaner too for those times that the bilberry is just not strong enough..:thumb:


----------



## Jaws (Jun 20, 2008)

Why don't you just get bilberry and not dilute it as much? Standard road driving I used it about 4:1 but you could try it at 1:1 if its really baked on although I doubt you would need to as it is really good stuff at 4:1


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

I used Wonder Wheels and it damaged my alloys. Quite potent stuff is wonder wheels. 
Bilberry seems a bit softer if you know what i mean and more effective, plus is smells way better.

I might be totally wrong, but just my observation and personal experience.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I second and third what has already been said about Bilberry.

I would never touch Wonder Wheels and Meguiars Wheel Brightener is a slightly better option albeit very acidic and dangerous (to wheels and you) if not used correctly.

Bilberry is fairly potent undiluted (but safe to use) and will shift a lot if co-ordinated with a wheel brush. For baked on brake dust you should be using a strong clay or a tar remover such as Tardis really which should do the trick.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't understand why everyone raves about non-acidic wheel cleaners..

It may not contain acid (Bilberry), but it's high in Alkaline.
Which is even worse for an aluminium wheel.

Alan


----------



## Sweetcakes (Dec 9, 2008)

Cheers lads, I'll take the advice on board. The only reason I was asking was because I read here the other day that bilberry wasn't strong enough to remove realy bad baked on dirt. 

I will just stick with the Bilberry for the moment and see how it gets on after a trackday. I'm sure it won't have a problem with day to day baked on crap:thumb:


----------



## Sam63 (Jan 9, 2010)

Soap and water is the only way to go IMO.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> I don't understand why everyone raves about non-acidic wheel cleaners..
> 
> It may not contain acid (Bilberry), but it's high in Alkaline.
> Which is even worse for an aluminium wheel.
> ...


I agree strong alkalii or acids you don't want to be putting your hand in either as the damage is similar.
Bilberry is alkaline but I think Ph11 neat.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

sargent said:


> *I used Wonder Wheels and it damaged my alloys. *Quite potent stuff is wonder wheels.
> Bilberry seems a bit softer if you know what i mean and more effective, plus is smells way better.
> 
> I *might be totally wrong, but just my observation and personal experience.*


The difference is you used one product incorrectly and the other you decided to take time and care with, that is why you have the experiences you do, there is equally a time and place for both products. :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Sweetcakes said:


> Is meg's wheel brightener acid wheel cleaner as effective as *wonder wheels? Wonder wheels is about €13 in halfords so the wheel brightener is much better value for money* if its just as good seeing as I'm placing an order with CYC anyway on Monday so the shipping is negated.
> 
> I won't be using these all the time as I'm getting some Bilberry also but it'll be useful after trackdays when the brake dust is absolutely baked on and also on some mate's cars that don't have any protection at all.
> 
> Thanks:thumb:


Not sure of the maths there ?


----------



## s7gpt (Feb 16, 2010)

Sweetcakes said:


> Is meg's wheel brightener acid wheel cleaner as effective as wonder wheels? Wonder wheels is about €13 in halfords so the wheel brightener is much better value for money if its just as good seeing as I'm placing an order with CYC anyway on Monday so the shipping is negated.
> 
> I won't be using these all the time as I'm getting some Bilberry also but it'll be useful after trackdays when the brake dust is absolutely baked on and also on some mate's cars that don't have any protection at all.
> 
> Thanks:thumb:


wonder wheels is only £6 at tesco's and works very well :thumb:


----------



## Veracocha (Oct 5, 2009)

If you take care with WW then it is probably the best option for removing the worst baked on crap. Good rinsing washing practice reduces the risk that is inherently present in such a corrosive product. I gave away half a bottle (large) of Bilberry this week, in my opinion it does very little.


----------



## Sweetcakes (Dec 9, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Not sure of the maths there ?


I mean by the time its diluted, you will get a lot more from the wheel brightener surely? So you'd save money in the long run..


----------



## Sweetcakes (Dec 9, 2008)

s7gpt said:


> wonder wheels is only £6 at tesco's and works very well :thumb:


Cheers mate, not sure if they sell that here in tesco Ireland but I'll have a look next time i'm in:thumb:


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

ive used wonder wheel a few times now, never caused any damage and the wheels ive done looked great afterward and still had a nice shine to them. I think most people who say its bad news is the ones who have never used it before.


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

Wonder Wheels never did a good job on my wheels, in fact it was hard work. Bilberry seems so much easier. Spray on, leave to dwell, aggitate, then just rinse off. Easy. And I dilute it pretty weak, unless the wheels are particularly dirty. 

I binned my WW the other week.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Sweetcakes said:


> I mean by the time its diluted, you will get a lot more from the wheel brightener surely? So you'd save money in the long run..


What makes you think that WW cannot be diluted the same way? 
WW for 500ml costs £6 and will always work out to be better VFM then WB :thumb:


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I have Bilberry, and found it to work very well
however, i now use planet polish wheel seal and shine, and now have found no need for the bilberry stuff
BTW
I havent tried this gel, but everyone is raving about it

http://www.performancemotorcare.com...00&network=s&gclid=CN_ViaGcp58CFR9o4wodbjgA0w


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Dean123 said:


> I have Bilberry, and found it to work very well
> however, i now use planet polish wheel seal and shine, and now have found no need for the bilberry stuff
> BTW
> I havent tried this gel, but everyone is raving about it
> ...


The benefits of applying waxes to wheels (purpose or paintwork type) appears to be long missed by many 
The P21s wheel gel was the rave product when I joined 4yrs ago :thumb:


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

hehe, i am new to this detailing lark 

I used to use fk1000p on my wheels after washing, but that planet polish stuff is much better


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Dean123 said:


> hehe, i am new to this detailing lark
> 
> I used to use fk1000p on my wheels after washing, but that planet polish stuff is much better


When I can exhaust a lot of my products I want to try the PP offerings .
BTW you can't say anything is better than FK1000p on DW, it's one of those unwritten rules


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

hehe, as much as i like the fk1000p sealant, its not as good as the planet polish wheel seal and shine for putting on your alloys :thumb:


----------



## Sweetcakes (Dec 9, 2008)

Avanti said:


> What makes you think that WW cannot be diluted the same way?
> WW for 500ml costs £6 and will always work out to be better VFM then WB :thumb:


Because I didnt know any different, I was working on the basis that you could dilute the same. Here in Ireland, wonder wheels was €13-14 for 500ml when i checked last weekend.. And when I can get a gallon of the meg's stuff for €25, I thought it was gonna be the much better choice (as long as they would perform the same). :thumb:


----------



## Sweetcakes (Dec 9, 2008)

I have PB wheel sealant on the wheels at the moment and is grand for normal road driving but doesn't stand up to the track abuse. I am getting some fk1000p along with the order and am hoping that stands up better during a trackday:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Sweetcakes said:


> Because I didnt know any different, I was working on the basis that you could dilute the same. Here in Ireland, wonder wheels was €13-14 for 500ml when i checked last weekend.. And when I can get a gallon of the meg's stuff for €25, I thought it was gonna be the much better choice *(as long as they would perform the same)*. :thumb:


Depends what you call performing the same, the Wheel Brightner is a 'lower' ph as in less acidic than wonder wheels, so more often than not the WW even once diluted will be more acidic than wheel brightner, I have seen post on this very forum of 'look what wheel brightner has done to my wheels' almost everytime I see a post from someone whinging about any product , it is more often than not that they have not used the product as per instructions. Both WW and WB need to be used with care (as with any product really) naturally local to you the price differentials are different to here in the UK, as WB for a gallon seems you are getting cheap whilst WW is a high price comparable with WB is Wizz Stainless steel cleaner just a £1 for 750ml here and for bulk acidic wheel cleaner I now use Swarfega metal restorer £6 for 2litres and dilutable 1:25, but in most instances an acidic cleaner is not required at all. :thumb:


----------



## Sweetcakes (Dec 9, 2008)

I think what I'll do now is just stick with the Bilberry, and coat the wheels in the fk1000p and hopefully won't need anything stronger. If I do, I'll try tar remover and clay. And if all that still doesn't work, I'll walk over the road and buy WW and read the instructions carefully:lol:

Thanks for the advice man, much appreciated:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

wonder wheels had its advantages manly for really burnt on break dust, only use a small amount and wash with plenty of clean water. i have had a 5lt container for nearly 3 years.


----------

